
Pitch not getting traction? Try shortening it - gnicholas
https://medium.com/@BeeLineReader/benefits-of-a-really-short-pitch-7dd1caf74e72
======
gnicholas
I'd be curious to know what people's views are on the "we're the X for Y" type
of pitch. They have the benefit of being short, but a lot of times the
description is not that apt.

I know some VCs/angels who have a very high bar for these and think they're
overused. But others seem to be much more accepting, even when the analogy is
not that tight. Pros/cons?

